# 3m/o f lamb lethargic, loss of appetite - Update: she's fine



## blueblueblue (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi!
I have a 3 months old female lamb who lives with my three kids. She is normally very, very energetic, will baaa all the time and follow me around hopping. She drinks cow's milk and eats a mixture of ground wheat, corn and barley (400g/day).
This morning she drank her milk, but, I noticed she wasn't baaa-ing at all. Afterwards she wouldn't come out of the stable. After much coaxing she came out, but with very slow steps, and her baaa-ing is very soft and almost inaudible. She won't eat anything, and I think she is very softly grunting (?). I'm really worried because I can't see any injuries and I don't think she's bloated. I touched her stomach all over and it's not hard anywhere. Any ideas?
Edit: it's been an hour and she isn't eating anything, even her favorite stuff. She won't move, she just lays down with her head down. She will drink water though.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## blueblueblue (Jul 12, 2021)

One day later: she is more energetic, but not at her normal levels yet, p.e. she will follow me around, but won't hop or engage in play etc. She also started bleating normally again. She drinks water and her milk alright, but she won't eat anything. I have tried all her favorites and some new things. Nothing. She will just chew a few things, but then spit them out. I'm thinking of giving her a combined shot of B1, B6 and B12. Any thoughts? Should I wait more? Or do something else?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 12, 2021)

Did she get CDT vaccination? How is her poo? A shot of B vitamins should not hurt her.

Also straight cows milk is not enough calories for a lamb or kid. Sheep milk is much higher in fat and higher in protein. You need to either buy lamb/all species formula, we use mannapro Nurse All for lambs and kids or look up homemade lamb formula recipes and pick one then stick with it. You will find recipes with raw egg, I have used it and had no problems but I did use store eggs.

At 3 weeks old she wont be eatting to much, they still mostly rely on milk at that age and if it is not enough calories she will slowly go downhill as she grows as her body cant keep up and hey rumen is not developed enough to make up the difference.


----------



## blueblueblue (Jul 12, 2021)

She has had her CDT, her poop is okay. She is 3 months old, not weeks though, as I stated. 
I have always used cow's milk, and so far I haven't had any problems. I got her specifically at 10 days old and she has been drinking that so far, no problems with either her or the kids. They eat grains in the morning and at night and graze freely all day. They also have free choice minerals, but nothing with copper for her.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 12, 2021)

Some people feed nothing but straight cows milk and get away with it, but most don't/can't and have serious problems. I'm glad it worked for you.

Is she acting better today? She may have just had a tummy ache or not been feeling well which happens to animals just like people.


----------



## blueblueblue (Jul 12, 2021)

My first comment is for today. 
Really??? That is the only thing I did not think of. I guess I never knew that. I hope that's all it is.
 I'm due to go see her in a couple of hours. I'll do her B vitamins shot then, just to play it safe.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 12, 2021)

blueblueblue said:


> My first comment is for today.
> Really??? That is the only thing I did not think of. I guess I never knew that. I hope that's all it is.
> I'm due to go see her in a couple of hours. I'll do her B vitamins shot then, just to play it safe.


Oh it was, I'm sorry I am tired today had a busy weekend then up at 5am.
Yeah just happens sometimes animals can have allergies, get colds or general feeling like poo sometimes and in a day or two they are fine. If can also be the first signs of a serious problem which is the fun part of livestock...not. In general once they get over 3 months of age most livestock are pretty resilient.


----------



## blueblueblue (Jul 13, 2021)

I know just what you mean 😪.
Anyway, I gave her her shot last night and this morning she is back to 100%. Only thing is, she won't eat any of the grains, and I'm thinking of switching her to oats or something else.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 13, 2021)

What kind of grains are you giving her?


----------

